# Equipment Available in Chicagoland



## 11 Mini Ditkas (Jan 17, 2007)

We finished allocating our equipment yesterday, and have the following equipment without a good home:

(2) 3 yard loaders with pushers
(5) bobcats with pushers and/or blades
(2) 26k-32k gvw salt trucks

Pickups, light salters, and sidewalk crews are also available. Seasonal, per push, or hourly arrangements can be negotiated. Ideal location would be adjacent to our placed equipment in Rosemont/Des Plaines/Park Ridge, Niles/Glenview, Skokie/Evanston, Mt. Prospect/Arlington Heights/Elk Grove, and Schaumburg/Hoffman Estates. 

Please PM me if you can use a hand somewhere. We've operated as snow sub-contractors for years and can provide excellent references. Please note that I'm not desperate to place this equipment. If you think it would be cool to have a loader parked at the four acre lot you plow "just in case", I'm not your guy. Thanks for reading, and good luck this season.


----------



## philly0923 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Available equipment*

Please call me ASAP. I'm in Addison, IL and I need a couple of skid steers.

Steve Phillips
847-774-0403


----------

